# Game 18: Heat @ Warriors (12/1/08 10:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 1st, 2008 | 10:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*MIAMI HEAT 
@
GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to move on from that tough loss 

Yes, that's who GS started tonight against the Knicks. Stephen Jackson was out with a sprained wrist so he might be questionable for this game.

Speaking of that game against the Knicks, look at the boxscore for this game 

Duhon with 22 assists. David Lee with 37 and 21 

Anyway, GS has lost 6 in a row. They play no D and we'll most likely have to out score them to win.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This game is going to be tailor made for Marion. If he can't play well, I give up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I put in the starting lineup we've used the past couple of games but this might be the one team where the previous lineup actually works better against.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> This game is going to be tailor made for Marion. If he can't play well, I give up.


Who is this person that you speak of? Perhaps you mean Najera?

Maybe Najera has a good game. He needs it because he's currently averaging 11.7 PPG.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We better win this game, wow..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This is for you Spo:

http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Better-Offensive-Basketball-Player

http://www.basketball-plays-and-tips.com/offensive-basketball-plays.html

http://www.basketball-drills-and-plays.com/out-of-bounds-drills.html


Yes, you'll be blown away by something so complex. I hope it helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are Mario's averages the last 4 games

13.8ppg on 49%(46%from 3), 4apg, 3rpg, 2.8spg

That 3pt shot is coming around. Hope he can keep improving that. We need that next to Wade and with teams starting to key in on Quinn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stephen Jackson will play and start tonight.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

awwww ****! it just hit me that they have Jamal Crawford....Jamal Crawford!!!!! we are ******.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he always lights us up.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn, why does espn.com say this game is on TNT? I don't see it on TNT right now, I was looking forward to seeing this game, gonna be a good one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, ESPN had it wrong. No national tv tonight.

Heat 5-5 to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is 4-4 and has 8 of the Heat's 13 pts.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

****ing Jamal Crawford. Boy am I glad we only have to face him twice a year now that he's out West.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go with Crawford again. 7 for him already.

Dude is the definition of inconsistency but you'd never know it watching him when he plays us.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

maaaan, i liked him in college, but i've grown to hate the dude. its not even funny how well he plays against us. 

Bease in 5:40 mark in the 1st


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal and layup by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet dunk!

What explosion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another awesome layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion for 3333


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

jeez two of those wonderful 3s by marion (3 for the game already), at least he made one tho


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-27 Miami after 1

High scoring already.

Both Wade and Mario had 4 assists in that 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has that J going tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel has some horrible hands :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

8 pts in 8mins of play for Beasley


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so why is Banks playing?

Wade is out and Beasley isnt even getting touches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting to see Banks in at PG instead of Quinn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, they got Crawford playing PG so I guess they dont like that matchup for Quinn


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Interesting to see Banks in at PG instead of Quinn


Quinn is superior in every aspect of the game than Banks, Why is Spo doing this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has gotten a lot of touches. He's got 5 shots in 9 minutes.

Beasley has got to pick up his rebounding.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> so why is Banks playing?
> 
> Wade is out and Beasley isnt even getting touches.



no clue on Banks, i was wondering the same thing....

and Bease got some early touches when he first came in, got 8 pts and then...we went away from him for reasons i cannot explain.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Banks, Anthony, and Diawara. Bunch of idiot chuckers on the floor.

Some player anonymously told Ira that 'the ball dies when it gets to Beasley' yet he is the one moving the ball. He hits 3 shots in a row and takes one trip to the free throw line and makes a sweet pass to Anthony then the 3 stooges start chucking.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

word to that reboundin comment W2M..hes only got 1 so far


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Banks, Anthony, and Diawara. Bunch of idiot chuckers on the floor.
> 
> Some player anonymously told Ira that 'the ball dies when it gets to Beasley' yet he is the one moving the ball. He hits 3 shots in a row and takes one trip to the free throw line and makes a sweet pass to Anthony then the 3 stooges start chucking.


they dont even know how to chuck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has such a sweet Jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Crawford. My goodness.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

our defense is sucking real bad. coupled with our elemantary offense, its not going too good.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus Banks is worse than Nickelback. Welcome back Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> ****ing Crawford. My goodness.


:azdaja:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its not just crawford, anyone can pull those moves with the way were playing defense.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow you guys aint kidding about Crawford, ****er is lighting it up lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

dribble penetration is killin us right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've noticed this year that Wade does not come off the bench well. Every time he is hot and goes to the bench he comes back slow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> its not just crawford, anyone can pull those moves with the way were playing defense.


He's averaging 26 over the last 8 games against us. 

Like I said earlier, the guy is very inconsistent, unless he plays us.

Damn, Knicks couldnt wait a couple of weeks before making this trade..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

nice BLOCK by UD, and 333333 for Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This site sucks tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

am i the only one having trouble with this site? wtf


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> This site sucks tonight.


and yet you outpost me....i give up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> am i the only one having trouble with this site? wtf


I'm having trouble as well.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

yea, i was bout to reboot cuz i thought my comp was f****** up but guess not


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Wade


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant believe it, but our defense is alot more retarded than our offense. thats very sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice offensive rebound and layup by Marion


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

way to give free points with 5 on the shot clock left, and 8 in the half.. ****


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nice offensive rebound and layup by Marion


at least something good came of it cuz that wouldve been another Wade iso leading to nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-60 GS at the half

GS shoots 22 FT and 55% yet are only up by 4. Thats unbelievable.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How the hell does a professional basketball player go -10 in 4 minutes. We had a 4 point lead and we put Diawara in for 4 minutes and he leaves with us down 6. It's incredible.

That was the stretch of basketball where Banks, Anthony, and Diawara just chucked away the lead.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> How the hell does a professional basketball player go -10 in 4 minutes. We had a 4 point lead and we put Diawara in for 4 minutes and he leaves with us down 6. It's incredible.
> 
> That was the stretch of basketball where Banks, Anthony, and Diawara just chucked away the lead.


i was going to say earlier, but couldnt because the site is being stupid....but Diawara is so bad, i rather see Marion just stay on all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> How the hell does a professional basketball player go -10 in 4 minutes. We had a 4 point lead and we put Diawara in for 4 minutes and he leaves with us down 6. It's incredible.
> 
> *That was the stretch of basketball where Banks, Anthony, and Diawara just chucked away the lead.*


Yup. But I will say that Beasley was also in at this time and although he was scoring, he also looked lost on D and got beat a couple of times because of that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yup. But I will say that Beasley was also in at this time and although he was scoring, he also looked lost on D and got beat a couple of times because of that.


True, but the whole team has looked pretty awful tonight on defense. Haslem gave up two dunks (one to Wright and one to Turiaf), Wade was made a turnstyle by Maggette and Crawford, and Marion had some dumb fouls for free throws and got beat by Maggette for layups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This site has been as bad as our D tonight.

This starting lineup is like playing 3 on 5 on offense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

plz take haslem out. for the love of god. wheres beasley?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

what a bad foul call on chalmers


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Wade can establish the one two punch with Beasley that he has with Haslem, to get Beasley all those wide open jumpers Haslem gets, they could be the greatest duo in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Before this site crashes again.

I hate Jamal Crawford. He can do no wrong against us.

I'm sure we all scream "DONT SHOOT!" whenever we see Marion open for a 3. I miss the days when that was Kapono, Posey, or even Toine alone in that corner


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with nice back to back baskets.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

please take Haslem out.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible and dumb foul by Marion


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think Spo needs a vacation. what kind of lineup is this?"

Quinn
Cook
Marion
Diawara
Haslem



wow man....thats 2 on 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

94-91 GS after 3


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

2 on 5 with Quinn, Cook, Marion, Diawara, Haslem.:sarcasm:

i mean, Spo actually went with Quinn, Cook, Marion, Diawara and Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the J. Heat down 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion throws it in. That was ugly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a walk by Jackson right there...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the and1!

He'll be at the line to tie it up after the timeout


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

5 minutes of 4th quarter basketball with that awful lineup. Now you ask Wade to come in cold off the bench down 4 when he is a slow off the bench player. He should have been in with 9 minutes left. This is a joke.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the more the season progresses, the less confidence i have in Spoelstra.

wheres beasley? and whats the point of having Quinn in the game if Wade is going to be the one bringing the ball up the court and handle it? for that put Chalmers and that will give us some defense on the premiter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice tap by UD


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> 5 minutes of 4th quarter basketball with that awful lineup. Now you ask Wade to come in cold off the bench down 4 when he is a slow off the bench player. He should have been in with 9 minutes left. This is a joke.


yeah, i said something similar but of course my post didnt make it. it got lost by the server crash


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ ties it up!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****. What a horrible call!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Two block/charge calls go against us and we lose Marion+Chalmers. :nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** You Louis Grillo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD ties it up at the buzzer!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jesus, UD got smacked no call. Good thing he made it anyway.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

CALL A ****** FOUL!!!!!!

jeez the refs have been pretty bad this 4th qtr..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this will be my last post for a while. ill comeback when this site decides to work again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!

Does GS ever go cold from the field?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Quinn


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate Jamal Crawford..

Amazing how he always kills us.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I hate Jamal Crawford..
> 
> Amazing how he always kills us.


quoted for emphasis


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Quinn's in a bit of a cold streak.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy game for sure.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge block by Turiaf on Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GS is 45-50 from the line


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe next close game we won't leave Quinn, Cook, Diawara, Marion, and Anthony in from the 12:00 of the 4th to the 7:19 mark. I'm so disgusted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

normally i'm an advocate of taking it to the basket when down 2, but Dwade shoulda 3balled that w/ both gstates bigs in and parked in the paint...

foul and the basket!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn ties it up!

Beasley gets the steal and is fouled!

Holy ****!!!!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bease w the Steal and a foul!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits 1-2.

Heat up 1 with 2.9 seconds left.

Wow...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Michael Mother****ing Beasley!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ahhhhh he missed one nooooooooooooo!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh wow...how the hell did the Warriors just **** that up? Good for the Heat, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Send 4 guys to Crawford please :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cover Jamal Crawford!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Send 4 guys to Crawford please :laugh:


It wouldn't matter. You can't quadruple team the Shimmy. You can't quadruple team Crawford.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have no idea why they added time on the clock. They usually only do that when there was a made basket on the previous play. Considering the clock stopped on the whistle, there should be absolutely no reason to put more time on the clock.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeaaaaaaa Heat Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes!!!!! Heat Win 130-129

B-easy and Quinny baby!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's some good luck to prevent a nasty 2 game losing streak through the easiest part of our road trip. I've said it once, I'll say it again. Chris Quinn is a ****ing baller! :rbanana:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JAMAL CRAWFORD MISSED a gamewinner against the Heat...alert the world i think hell just froze over..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Heat snatch victory away from the Warriors...wow.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

Heat Win :yay:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What just happened? I think I blacked out from excitement. lol


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

thank god that Shawn Marion fouled out otherwise beasley wouldnt have played at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We stole one tonight and got back the win we should've gotten in LA.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank god Crawford didn't drop 50 on us again.

Enjoy the west coast Jamal! Only twice a year to pad your stats against us now!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** the Knicks :laugh: They play against us with both Crawford and Zack Randolph, two guys who regularly kills, they win that game then turn around and trade both to west coast teams who we end up having to play back to back. Randolph then goes on to kill us and pretty much single-handedly win that game for the Clippers and tonight Crawford almost does the same.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It sucks that this site crapped out on one of the best Heat games ever.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> thank god that Shawn Marion fouled out otherwise beasley wouldnt have played at all.


Marion was playing great tonight though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird game in that Miami dominated on the glass yet GS got a bunch of points in the paint.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Maybe next close game we won't leave Quinn, Cook, Diawara, Marion, and Anthony in from the 12:00 of the 4th to the 7:19 mark. I'm so disgusted.


i still havent recovered from that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds crazy, I'll have to watch the re-run. Nice to hear Beasley played well, I hope he can keep up being big. And wtf is with Crawford killing us every time we play him?

Big game from Marion too, 21 and 15. If he keeps that up I think the Marion sucks thread will become old pretty soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> It sucks that this site crapped out on one of the best Heat games ever.


Yeah, that was frustrating.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> It sucks that this site crapped out on one of the best Heat games ever.


yeah, half of my posts were lost because the server crashed. 

im happy about winning this game becasue we had huge contributors. i mean, Quinn and Beasley won the game for us. that was great awareness from Beasley in that last inbound play from GS


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> yeah, half of my posts were lost because the server crashed.
> 
> im happy about winning this game becasue we had huge contributors. i mean, Quinn and Beasley won the game for us. that was great awareness from Beasley in that last inbound play from GS


I must have typed out a dozen posts and had to close them because they wouldn't post. 

Yeah, he has been hustling his *** off lately. He is really trying out there and I can't fault him for his mistakes because of it. He wants that charge so badly too and he is committed to getting it.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Marion was playing great tonight though.


yeah he was but if he didnnt fouled out beaslye probably wouldnt have played in the 4th quarter this season.

Marion,Quinn,Cook,Anthony, and Diawara is the worst lineup i seen atleast he should have gone with beasley.
Beasley was having a nice game and still didnt get minutes in the 4th until marion fouled out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I must have typed out a dozen posts and had to close them because they wouldn't post.
> 
> Yeah, he has been hustling his *** off lately. He is really trying out there and I can't fault him for his mistakes because of it. He wants that charge so badly too and he is committed to getting it.


there was one where he was outside the line, but i think he was still moving. close call. still, its not like the refs were calling charges. i guess the forgot thats part of the game. we got at least 3 legitimate charges but when uncalled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade said after the game that he was proud of Mike because this morning, the coaches were going over all the defensive rotations he's missed the past couple of games and that right before the game he was going over the tape by himself and that its great to see a 19yr old working so hard to get that down. He said thats great to see cause he's already a very good offensive player.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> *Marion,Quinn,Cook,Anthony, and Diawara *is the worst lineup i seen atleast he should have gone with beasley.
> Beasley was having a nice game and still didnt get minutes in the 4th until marion fouled out.


im glad youre the 3rd person thats recognized that tonight. i never want to see that again. the fact that this line up went for 5 minutes is asinine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel Anthony should never take a shot on offense. What an adventure everytime he gets it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade said after the game that he was proud of Mike because this morning, the coaches were going over all the defensive rotations he's missed the past couple of games and that right before the game he was going over the tape by himself and that its great to see a 19yr old working so hard to get that down. He said thats great to see cause he's already a very good offensive player.


Beasley is truly an introvert. I wish that many people in the media would see that he uses humor as a defense mechanism but he's really a sensitive guy. He seems to get genuinely hurt about some of the stuff people say about him. I probably would have been the quickest guy to rip him (I rip everybody lol) but I haven't been able to yet because he is hustling.

Next up the Jazz. We usually always beat the Jazz. We're to the Jazz what the Pacers are to us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Joel Anthony should never take a shot on offense. What an adventure everytime he gets it.


he makes earl barron look like a HOF.

the only thing Anthony should be used for on offense is to set picks/screens. unfortunately Spoelstra doesn't know what that is. Same for Diawara--that french puta.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jazz have a lot of injuries. Hopefully we catch a break and AK47, Boozer, and Harpring miss that game.

This west coast trip has already been successful for me. 3-2 would be amazing but I would have taken 2-3 before this trip began.

After the Jazz game, 5 of our next 6 are at home, and 4 of those 6 teams being under .500.

And looking at the schedule again, we have only 3 road games left this month after the Jazz game, and 8 home games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

great game guys i saw it in it in full
michael beeeeasley!

that shot by quinn too WOAH
one of the most exciting games ive seen in a while
and i though haslem only played great AGAINST US ALWAYS
but he played great again tonight and got that HUGE rebound
Congrats on a great win


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Jazz have a lot of injuries. Hopefully we catch a break and AK47, Boozer, and Harpring miss that game.
> 
> This west coast trip has already been successful for me. 3-2 would be amazing but I would have taken 2-3 before this trip began.
> 
> After the Jazz game, 5 of our next 6 are at home, and 4 of those 6 teams being under .500.


never underestimate a Jerry Sloan team. our games at home might look like gravy, but honestly i havent seen any consistency in this team to feel good about beating them at home.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 wins (should have been 3), on the road trip, Utah next, and I'm confident we could suprise them. Then we have a run of Thunder/Bobcats/Hawks/Grizzlies/Bucks before we play the Lakers. We could get a run going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> never underestimate a Jerry Sloan team. our games at home might look like gravy, but honestly i havent seen any consistency in this team to feel good about beating them at home.


No doubt about Jerry Sloan coached teams. Im not expecting that to be easy at all.

If we're gonna do anything this year, those home games against the sub .500 teams are the ones that this team has got to win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We always beat Utah though. We're their Indiana.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Randy said:


> Heat Win :yay:


Welcome to the forum new Heat fan!:cheer:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> We always beat Utah though. We're their Indiana.


I know in Miami we do but is the same the case in Salt lake?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> great game guys i saw it in it in full
> michael beeeeasley!
> 
> that shot by quinn too WOAH
> ...


That rebound UD got to tie the game was a great play by him. Still dont know how he was left all alone at that point in the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I know in Miami we do but is the same the case in Salt lake?


We beat them 7 games in a row until we lost the 2nd game last year.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

The '93 Heat said:


> Welcome to the forum new Heat fan!:cheer:


Thanks for the welcome. :wave:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gio and I are gonna run Spo outta town like we did SVG :bud:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> We beat them 7 games in a row until we lost the 2nd game last year.


Just checked. We lost in Utah, but I remember that being a close game all the way through, and then beat them down here a week later.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome to BBF, Randy :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Gio and I are gonna run Spo outta town like we did SVG :bud:


if Spoo keeps this up, it will happen.

i know hes a rookie coach, but its not like the guy came out of nowhere. hes been with the franchise for like 15 years? and hes been an assistant for a long time as well. the transition shouldn't be that difficult. at this point, Spoo is screwing himself over with questionable rotations and elementary offensive schemes.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Welcome to BBF, Randy :cheers:


Thanks for the welcome. :cheers:


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

:stupid:

Looks like I accidentally made a double post. The forum gave me an error message when I posted so I didn't think it registered.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Joel Anthony should never take a shot on offense. What an adventure everytime he gets it.


:laugh:

Damn I was at skool during the game, sounds like a real good one though.

I'll try and DL the Heat/Warriors game if I can.

Quinn & UD in the clutch!! B-Easy!! Heat win!! :yay:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just woke up and saw the highlights on Sportscenter, I guess I missed a good one last night...glad to see we edged out a win.

We need to get Jamal Crawford just for the simple fact that we cannot stop him if he's on the other team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Always good to have a new Heat fan on the boards, so welcome Randy!

Anybody know where I can find a repeat of this?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

For all of you guys that missed it, find it, download it, and watch it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And if anyone finds it, please pm the link to download it. I want to watch this game again 

I checked that torrent site but it isnt on there.

Ira thinks it was one of the best, if not the best regular season Heat game in franchise history

*While you were sleeping...*


> If this wasn't the most exciting regular-season game in franchise history (and, admittedly, there is plenty to be said about getting too caught up in the moment), then it was one of the Top 10.
> 
> Udonis Haslem beating the regulation buzzer with his putback layup. Chris Quinn tying it in the waning seconds of overtime with a 3-pointer. Michael Beasley being perfectly out of position to steal the ensuing inbound pass and turn it into the game-winning free throw. And then waiting to see if Heat killer Jamal Crawford was going to get an Allan Houston bounce off the rim for a Warriors winner.
> 
> ...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah right. i was in complete agony throughout the game. The OT was exciting. but if i look at it now, its definitely top 10.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

Beast said:


> Always good to have a new Heat fan on the boards, so welcome Randy!


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Anybody found a link or torrent for the game? I've searched everywhere with no luck.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LINK to download the Heat @ Warriors game.

Its through torrents at SportBit.org, and I think you need an account. The other problem is the feed is Russian.. :laugh:

I just DL'd it, the quality seems real sharp, but the video is jumping like crazy for me. Not sure if thats the video itself, or my computer right now, so I'll restart and update.

Anyone find an english link, let me know.. :whoknows:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So the game continues to mess with me on RealPlayer. Don't know how but that is set as my default player for this (mp4).

Winamp / WMP / Creative MediaSource Player / etc. all play only audio for me, not sure why. No video comes up.

I'm playing it on iTunes though and its working absolutely fine. Now I just gota get over the Russian commentary....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

THey're replaying parts of this game on NBAtv right now.


----------

